# YCB 3D this coming Sunday



## bulula (May 7, 2013)

Guys new 4 loops 10 targets each, hood all can make it


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Random or shotgun start.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

shoot fees ??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Marked yardage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Jon, you going?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cdn-3d said:


> Jon, you going?


Not sure yet mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Great shoot yesterday at York. I havent been there in almost 20 years and it was run great. Lots of great shots, challenging course and food was excellent. great job guys cant wait to come back. And the 2 gold medals we brought home are beautiful. thanks everyone involved.


----------

